# Help with a Foxcann N15235 motherboard!



## Shanee (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently trying to build a new gaming PC for myself! I am trying to do this cheaply and using parts I already have.. I have a Foxconn N15235 motherboard but not sure if I can use my Intel Pentium 3.40GHz LGA775 CPU with it? and not sure what the maximum RAM is I can have? I've tried Google but it let me down!

Anyone know?

Thanks in advance, Shane.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model PC is the motherboard out of?


----------



## Shanee (Aug 19, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> What brand and model PC is the motherboard out of?


No Idea, I bought the motherboard off eBay.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

N15235 isn't a number Foxconn uses on retail boards, see if there is anything else stenciled on the board like maybe 6627MA-RS2H ?


----------



## Shanee (Aug 19, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> N15235 isn't a number Foxconn uses on retail boards, see if there is anything else stenciled on the board like maybe 6627MA-RS2H ?


Sorry, I'm still a beginner at building computers from scratch! - I see ULRM8310228. Could that be it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's not giving me anything either, Foxconn makes a lot of boards for OEMs like Dell, Gateway etc, if it's a OEM board there will not be a way to find out for sure, so it's going to be trial and error I'm afraid install the CPU and a stick of ram and see if it boots.


----------



## Shanee (Aug 19, 2010)

Could that damage the RAM or CPU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

wrench97's suggestion will not damage anything. 
Googled for Foxconn N15235 and it led me to P4M800P7MB-RS2H
Does this look like your Mobo? Does the description match?

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/Motherboards/detail_spec.aspx?ID=en-us0000191


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I got that as well as the 6627MA-RS2H> http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/motherboards/detail_overview.aspx?id=en-us0000217

And a Dell part number board


----------



## Shanee (Aug 19, 2010)

Tyree said:


> wrench97's suggestion will not damage anything.
> Googled for Foxconn N15235 and it led me to P4M800P7MB-RS2H
> Does this look like your Mobo? Does the description match?
> 
> http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/Motherboards/detail_spec.aspx?ID=en-us0000191


That's different to mine.. I have PCI-E, two PCI slots and my RAM ports have a gap downt he middle.


----------



## Shanee (Aug 19, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> I got that as well as the 6627MA-RS2H> http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/motherboards/detail_overview.aspx?id=en-us0000217
> 
> And a Dell part number board


This ones closer apart from I have 4 x Sata and 1 x IDE ports.


----------



## Shanee (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah, found it! - http://www.twenga.co.uk/prices-45GMX-V-FOXCONN-Motherboard-499237-0


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Put the CPU in and see if it'll boot, the Bios will give you a better idea of what it is.


----------



## Shanee (Aug 19, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Put the CPU in and see if it'll boot, the Bios will give you a better idea of what it is.


I'll have to do that tomorrow as I'm knackered right now! - When I get home tomorrow I'll set it all up and find out more.


----------

